# Robin Illner neuer Teamangler bei JRC



## degl (14. Februar 2020)

Dat jing schnell........

gruß degl


----------



## Seele (14. Februar 2020)

degl schrieb:


> Dat jing schnell........
> 
> gruß degl


Onlinebewerbungen machen es möglich. Bräuchte ja schon die Brieftaube mit den Unterlagen länger


----------



## DUSpinner (14. Februar 2020)

Kenne beide Seiten nicht. Habe ich was in meiner 50jährigen Angelzeit was falsch gemacht?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (14. Februar 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Karpfenindustrie


----------



## Kochtopf (14. Februar 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Kenne beide Seiten nicht. Habe ich was in meiner 50jährigen Angelzeit was falsch gemacht?


Ja, so ziemlich alles


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (14. Februar 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Kenne beide Seiten nicht. Habe ich was in meiner 50jährigen Angelzeit was falsch gemacht?


Bisschen vielleicht, ja.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Februar 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Kenne beide Seiten nicht. Habe ich was in meiner 50jährigen Angelzeit was falsch gemacht?



Ja.


----------



## geomas (14. Februar 2020)

Freut mich für den sympathisch auftretenden Robin.
Hoffentlich verliert er das feinere Friedfischen nicht aus den Augen.


----------



## knutwuchtig (23. Februar 2020)

geomas schrieb:


> Freut mich für den sympathisch auftretenden Robin.
> Hoffentlich verliert er das feinere Friedfischen nicht aus den Augen.


so viel produktplacements der in letzter zeit gemacht hat , wird er alles raushauen, was boss ihm auftischt .es geht ja nicht mehr ums schnöde fischen . sondern wie kommt das eigene gesicht und das produkt möglichst offt in die zines .
rest kommt als OEM eh alles aus china


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2020)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Kenne beide Seiten nicht. Habe ich was in meiner 50jährigen Angelzeit was falsch gemacht?



Naja, du wirst nieee erfahren, wieviele Fische du nicht gefangen hast, weil du ihnen den Namen deiner Rolle , Rute und Schnur verschwiegen hast;-))) Namen  im Besonderen siehe oben- angeln außerhalb der Karpfenindustrie geht gar nicht, schäm dich , setzen 6


----------

